# tapes???



## dragont66 (Jul 9, 2002)

does anyone have any instructional tapes they would trade copies of ???? if so let me know at dragont66@hotmail.com
i have over 400 tapes myself.


----------



## Dieter (Jul 9, 2002)

> does anyone have any instructional tapes they would trade copies of ????



The copying and trading of copyrighted instructional videos is illegal!
I myself and other video companies try hard to produce quality martial arts videos. We can only continue to do so, when we get paied for your work.

Would you like to work and get no money at the end of the month?

And what is this about martial arts are in for education and honesty? And then black copies are made from the videos and the authors and producers are betraied  for their income.

Same with the e-books for example of Dan Anderson. He put a lot of work, time and money in to produce these books. If you just copy and sell or swap them, you are betraying him for his deserved income through these books.

Would you try to betray your master for his instruction fees?
I hope not and copying the videos is just the same thing.


Dieter Knüttel
DATU of Modern Arnis 
Owner of ABANICO Video Productions


----------



## Kirk (Jul 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dieter _
> 
> *
> 
> ...




I'm partially in agreement with you.  If I buy a book or tape, it's
MINE, not yours.  You got your money from the sale of it.  If I 
choose to trade MY copy that YOU got paid for, with someone,
or give it away after I've watched/read it a dozen or so times, it's
perfectly within my right.  It's called bartering, I trade MY 
possession, for one of yours.  

Copying is another story .. that's flat out stealing, no matter what
name you call it.  And don't call it "sharing" just to settle your own
conscience that's telling you what it really is .. theft!


----------



## Dieter (Jul 9, 2002)

If you trade one original against another original you are correct, no problem at all.
But the first mail from dragont66 clearly stated:



> does anyone have any instructional tapes they would trade copies of ????



And that is not ok, it is theft, just as you said.

Regards


Dieter Knüttel


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 9, 2002)

If one is seeking to trade originals for originals, thats legal, and I see no problem.

Trading copies is a violation of international copyright law, and simply put stealing.  MartialTalk does not condone, nor support illegal activites and will assist authorities if contacted.

Many of our members produce their own instructional products.  We encourage our members to obtain this material in a legal and supportive manner.

In the future, posts seeking to violate copyright laws will be removed.

Thank you,

Bob Hubbard
-MartialTalk Administrator-


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 14, 2002)

One can always try ebay.com or half.com to get original versions of tapes at used prices.

This assumes that you do not nor cannot afford to buy them from one of the wholesalers or distributors.

Good Luck


----------

